#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Таблица склонения местоимений

## Кхантибало

В дополнение к грамматическим таблицам из "нового курса по чтению пали" хотелось бы иметь одну общую таблицу склонения местоимений, возможно с их энклитиками... Где бы такое скачать?

----------


## Tiop

Здравствуйте, можно скачать Pronoun_Declension (Bhikkhu Nyanatusita) здесь: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...eclensions.pdf

----------


## Кхантибало

Благодарю, это как раз то что нужно. А то форм местоимений много и запомнить их всех сразу трудновато...

Прошу уважаемого Ассаджи внести эту ссылку (или сам материал) в раздел своего сайта, посвящённый изучению Пали.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Прошу уважаемого Ассаджи внести эту ссылку (или сам материал) в раздел своего сайта, посвящённый изучению Пали.


Хорошо, я внес ссылку на страницу http://dhamma.ru/paali/

----------


## Кхантибало

Хотелось бы понять первую часть этой таблицы.
Во второй части - Personal Pronouns - личные местоимения (я, мы, ты, вы и т.п.)
А в первой что ? Demonstrative Pronouns - это какие? Указательные?
Их два класса? Первый класс - это "этот, эта, это" и др.
А второй?

----------


## Ассаджи

> А в первой что ? Demonstrative Pronouns - это какие? Указательные?
> Их два класса? Первый класс - это "этот, эта, это" и др.
> А второй?


"asu", "amu" - "тот".

----------

